# Flouro to Braid



## Lovey (Aug 4, 2010)

Whats your favourite knot when tying a flouro leader to braid?

Cheers Rob


----------



## Lovey (Aug 4, 2010)

This is the one i use on this thread http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnk9miNA ... re=related and find it works well.

Cheers Rob


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

This has been covered a time or two...

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=41517&hilit=leader+knot
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=40836&hilit=leader+knot
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=37128&hilit=leader+knot
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=34244&hilit=leader+knot
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=35838&hilit=leader+knot

That about covers the last year ;-)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Reef knot with a half hitch on each side. Never fails.


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

mate i used to use the double uni and always found it quite good but i have recently changed to a kaneit knot it is great way smaller and streamlined too so it goes through the runners smooth as plus its heaps stronger than a double uni and just as easy to tie


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

If you want something a bit more challenging try a Plaited Leader Splice http://www.marinews.com/Plaited-Splice-303.php
Or even a FG Knot http://goodcatchfishing.net/index.php?o ... &Itemid=33

I cant do either 

For mere mortals Slim Beauty/Kanelt or a Nail Knot (which isn't the same as a Uni) are very good knots and arent that hard to tie.
Here is a good knot tying site. http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html

In the latest Sports Fishing Australia magazine, it gives a good rating of the more popular knots.



GregL said:


> Reef knot with a half hitch on each side. Never fails.


Double granny and 2 half hitches! :shock: who would of thought.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Albright
Simple and never failed me

For heavier line (80lb braid to 150lb leader) a reverse Albright


----------



## dunamis (Sep 27, 2009)

Triple Surgeon's Knot

http://www.animatedknots.com/surgeo...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

double uni, its easy to tie and you can use it for terminal tackle if you wish.

from leader to lure though I use a lefty's loop knot (non slip loop knot), it's supposed to hold 100% of the line strength ...


----------



## 004dam (Sep 22, 2010)

albright for me,


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

biminie twist is my knot that i find has held up well


----------

